# Creative Web Cam (model # PK=635) drivers required



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

i downloaded the drivers for xp from creative site and extracted them in a folder. now when i connect my cam xp says if i want to connect to internet to find the driver or from a location in the HDD. i tried the first one but thats doesn't work, so when i gave the path of the folder it searched for 1 few seconds and then gave a message that thaat the folder does not contain the drivers. i can not figure out the problem. so plz help me if some one can. also help me to find the driver for the cam for vista platform.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
A quick search for the model number pk635 only brings a webcam from A4Tech: http://www.a4tech.com/en/product2.asp?CID=77&SCID=89&MNO=PK-635
Is that the one?


----------



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: A4 tech Web Cam (model # PK=635) drivers required*

yes sorry for writing creative, its actually a4tech.


----------



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

plz also tell me if and how i can change the topic name?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, you can't rename this thread. Have you tried *this* driver from A4Tech?


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey you beat me to it this time, lol.



eneles said:


> Well, you can't rename this thread. Have you tried *this* driver from A4Tech?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Another thing: when you install drivers for USB hardware, you usually do that BEFORE you connect the hardware.


----------



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

eneles said:


> Well, you can't rename this thread. Have you tried *this* driver from A4Tech?


eneles, i have tried this one too but.....


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The A4Tech website says the driver will work with Vista. Did you install the driver - then restart - then plug the cam in? Have you installed chipset drivers? Please post your system specifiations - instructions on how to do that *here*. When we know a little more about your computer I'm sure we can solve this.


----------



## intisab (Mar 8, 2007)

well i got no idea how to install the drivers prior to attaching the device. i tried to locate the driver after i pluged it in and when xp asked me to locate the driver. can u guide me as to how to install drivers without actually attaching the device first.

u asked for the system specs, here it goes

1.Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40 GHz (2 cores) / 800 MHz / 775 socket

2. Intel(R) desktop board DG965RY

3. RAM DDR2 1 GB / 533 MHz

4. Video card built in (intel media acceleartor)

5. HDD 160 GB

6. OS xp pro and vista ultimate


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks quite straightforward to me. Start the computer with the cam disconnected. Unzip the driver you downloaded into a folder and run 'setup' from there. Then restart the computer. Once in Windows you plug the cam in and Windows should locate the driver.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

It's a very simple concept actually. Many smart usb driver authors will tell you to unplug the device once you start the driver install process. you don't want the unknown device present at that time. You really want the plug n play system to redetect it and immediately find the new driver you just installed. It pulls it from \windows\inf or \windows\inf\other... if you do this before installing the driver the driver for the device you are trying to install will never be copied into those default inf directories.

A note about the older install shield program.. Vista has a bad habit of installing programs with certain older install shield wizards, of asking the user after the install looks complete if you want to reinstall the software application/driver using the default recommendations for vista. It's usually pointless but i let it repeat the process.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, smz :smile:


----------

